# Videos and experiments with guns.!!



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi..! I am Spyros from Greece...i have a saiga 410, a fx indy bullpup 25 cal and I love to make videos and experiments with them..!!


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

What shotgun have more penetration power..?? The 12g or the 410..??



https://youtu.be/vZYbzNyA-zo


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Homemade bulletproof vest that can stop a 12g slug at 20m..!!!


https://youtu.be/qhTYExzmMIQ


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a tire..??



https://youtu.be/r0htSLKQjiM


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

I hope someday to can come to your country and shoot and hunt with all these amazing guns that you have..!! Thank you..!!


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

That 410 you shot at 100 yards was awesome AF


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

BnB said:


> That 410 you shot at 100 yards was awesome AF


Thank you so much my friend..!! I really love that gun..!!


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd buy you a beer if you ever came over this way 

(_no ****_)


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

You're a pretty funny guy. Id show you around and taking you fishing if you make here to Pensacola. More videos&#55357;&#56898;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

BnB said:


> I'd buy you a beer if you ever came over this way
> 
> (_no ****_)



I really want to come someday..!! And i will remember that beer..!! Hahahaha...thank you my friend..!!


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Trble Make-rr said:


> You're a pretty funny guy. Id show you around and taking you fishing if you make here to Pensacola. More videos����


That would be perfect my friend..!! I have more videos to my channel..every Friday I upload a new one...i would be happy to be my subscriber too..!! hank you.?


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Please do a video of .223 cal hunting for whitetail deer and watch this place go ape shit


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

BnB said:


> Please do a video of .223 cal hunting for whitetail deer and watch this place go ape shit



Here we can't have rifles..only shotguns..


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a windshield..??



https://youtu.be/5LlnCRDmrfA


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

This is how you can save your girlfriends life with an airgun..!!



https://youtu.be/1YdsR_xltzg


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

How accurate is a saiga 410..?? Shoot a balloon at 150m..!!



https://youtu.be/A8pxIMNhQy8


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Can you save your hanging friend with a shotgun..??



https://youtu.be/eRDuzdFnbVI


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Can water balloons stop bullet..??



https://youtu.be/nVXGxSYHVZw


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

How many eggs can stop a 25 cal airgun pellet..??



https://youtu.be/QdilhsEXBaE


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Keep em coming :thumbup:


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

BnB said:


> Keep em coming :thumbup:


Thank you so much my friend..!!


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Bottle silencer..!! It works..??



https://youtu.be/44AhtbWXq7A


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Shoot out candles with an airgun..!!



https://youtu.be/ZdDEPgxTOLY


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

What shotgun have more penetration power..?? The 12g or the 410..??



https://youtu.be/vZYbzNyA-zo


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Blowgun fun..!!



https://youtu.be/r71ShUNtbnc


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Will an axe split a 12g slug in half..??



https://youtu.be/xhM7JjFq1sI


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Can you unlock a car with a shotgun..??



https://youtu.be/Kl8pzIViaRQ


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a car window..??



https://youtu.be/IhVQj54DZzo


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Oil filter silencer..!! It works..??




https://youtu.be/6luJ9cV6qOM


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Can a pan save your life..??



https://youtu.be/ZfjXVFold9I


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a car door..??



https://youtu.be/B7UpL-nW5Wc


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Can a 12g slug bust open a lock..??



https://youtu.be/Rqpbmm3our4


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Can bullets ignite gasoline..??



https://youtu.be/PGXsNLtTrKI


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Water balloon silencer..!! It works..??



https://youtu.be/f6ezsczGkaY


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Can a lighter save your life..??


https://youtu.be/t1e1njANfgk


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Tree vs slugs..!! Who wins..??


https://youtu.be/praCfYGERfY


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Airgun bullets..!! Worth it..??



https://youtu.be/zWgFACzRBVU


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Oil filter silencer VS bottle silencer..!! What is better..??



https://youtu.be/UGo63AyVMws


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Bulletproof phone..!!




https://youtu.be/bax4XB2gQGo


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Will aan Airgun pellet light a lighter..???



https://youtu.be/p7K02WlMbHg


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Shoot dimes out of a shotgun..!!



https://youtu.be/3_FfOMMOU_k


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Wil a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a house door..??




https://youtu.be/uzv-XKp512o


----------



## Sp guns (Oct 11, 2016)

Will a 12g shotgun shoot darts..??



https://youtu.be/YzWR9leWqvk


----------

